

Why Chrome not shipping with Android 4.4 might not be a bad thing - mooreds
http://blog.cloudfour.com/why-chrome-not-shipping-with-android-4-4-might-not-be-a-bad-thing/

======
bdfh42
It would have been nice if Android 4.4 had enabled Bluetooth LE on devices
with Bluetooth 4 hardware but...

